# Notepad++ "nicht druckbare Zeichen"- Darstellung



## stso (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich benutze seit einiger Zeit Notepad++ praktisch als Ersatz für den Windows- Editor. Eine besonders nützliche Eigenschaft ist für mich das man sich alle Whitespaces und einige nichtdruckbare Zeichen(zum beispiel umbrüche ) hervorgehoben anzeigen lassen kann.(Ansicht/Alle Zeichen anzeigen)
Mein Problem ist nun das die Zeilenumbrüche in weißer Schrift in einem pechschwarzen Rahmen am ende jeder Zeile angezeigt werden. Das irritiert mich beim lesen doch recht stark.
Kann man irgenwie die Farben der hervorgehobenen nicht druckbaren Zeichen verändern? Zum Beispiel in ein schwaches/helles Grau?
Für die Hervorhebungen der Tabulatoren kann man das tun unter "Einstellung/Stil Konfigurator..." tun. Jedoch hab ich keine Sparte für die Darstellung der nicht druckbaren Zeichen gefunden.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo!


stso hat gesagt.:


> Jedoch hab ich keine Sparte für die Darstellung der nicht druckbaren Zeichen gefunden.


Das liegt daran dass die Zeilenumbrüche die gleiche Farbe haben wie der geschriebene Text --> Global Styles --> Default Style.
Mit anderen Worten: Wenn Du den Zeilenumbrüchen ein helles Grau gibst, wirst Du "etwas" Probleme beim lesen bekommen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## stso (29. Mai 2008)

Hi Dr Dau,
das ist mir inzwischen auch aufgefallen. Bei bestimmten "Syntaxhighligths" veränderte sich die Farbe der Umbrüche entsprechend. Ich hatte nur bisher die Zeilenumbrüche mit zu den "Whitespaces" gezählt  . Naja - vielleicht werde ich die Formatierbarkeit der "nichtdruckbaren Symbole" mal als Verbesserungsvorschlag bei den Notepad++- Machern einreichen - und das bei meinem Englisch.  

Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Mai 2008)

stso hat gesagt.:


> .....und das bei meinem Englisch.


Forum - Hilfe/Diskussion in Deutsch - Hilfe, Anregungen, Diskussionen in Deutsch


----------

